# Anyone know the year of my Stubben scandica?



## bcmom (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi all, 
I got this stubben scandica on eBay for a really good price. I looks to have seen little use, just needed some leather conditioner. It has the blue (faded to green) dots and my question is, if anyone has an idea of its age?
Thanks


----------



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

You can send the serial number to Stubben at [email protected]. They helped me find information on my Courbette Husar back when they first bought Courbette.

This one probably isn't that old, but it's hard to tell for sure. It probably hasn't seen much use either since the gold lettering is still in great shape. It's almost completely worn off of my Courbette, and I know that the earlier Stubbens and Courbettes both didn't have the colored nailheads. Those came in the mid-1980's I think, and the Stubbens have the blue/green and Courbettes have the red. Stubben stopped making saddles with suede knee pads in 1994 if I recall correctly.

I can't really read the serial number, but you could ask the eBay seller for it if it's still available. It looks like it might be 5699416, but the first few digits might be something else.

With some of the old Fels Bach Courbettes, you can tell the saddle's year by the first two digits of the serial number. In my case, the first two digits of mine were 80 and I was told by Stubben/Courbette that my saddle was made in 1980. Mine has suede knee pads and non-colored nailheads. You will see on their saddles that the first two digits will usually be a 8_ or a 9_, consistent with the saddle's age. With the Sattlerei beim Kloster Schonthal Courbettes and the Stubbens, they don't have that same numbering system and you can't decipher the year from it alone.

Good luck!


----------

